# British Music



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

So anybody here think the Great Britain produce some of the best musicians?

I mean the fellows have some of the greatest classics rock acts of all time like Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, The Who and The Rolling Stones. Just to name a few. 

The dudes also created Heavy Metal, and popularized it with bands like Judas Priest and the NWOBHM.

Other than that, they also produce great Punk music. Sex Pistols or The Clash, anyone? 

So anybody here think British men are sexay?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah but we also produced



Spoiler
















You are correct though, there has been an awful lot of great music to come out of the UK.  We have produced loads of shite though as well.


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

When theres good music, there would be bad music. So when there are tons of awesome music, there will be tons of bad music.

All countries have bad music. All genres have ad music.

At least brits don't have this:



Yeah, I mean he is... inspiration or something.... But William Hung can't really be a recording artist...

The U.K. is generally the pioneer of Metal and most of the rock music we hear today though. There wouldn't be Beatles anywhere else in the world.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 3, 2009)

I crump'd then fap'd to that.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 3, 2009)

If it weren't for Rick Astley, RickRollin' wouldn't have have happened!!  We have produced some shite as well, but I think the good far outweighs the bad.  As for British men being 'sexay' I can't comment on that.  Most of the women look like they've been set on fire and put out with a shovel.  The ones that are hot are OK until they open their cakeholes.

Back on topic, Britain has and still is producing some top music crossing all genre's.

White Lies, Bloc Party, Editors, Kasabian, Elbow, Coldplay, Maximo Park, The Prodigy but to name a few newer ones (although The Prodigy have been around for best part of 20 years)


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> When theres good music, there would be bad music. So when there are tons of awesome music, there will be tons of bad music.
> 
> All countries have bad music. All genres have ad music.
> 
> ...


Sir, are you insinuating that William Hung was ever bad?


----------



## andytjm (Dec 4, 2009)

I think us Brits have generated some great musicians over the years, but the last 5 years British music has been pretty piss poor. The last great band we produced was Arctic Monkeys and their first album came out in 2006!


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 4, 2009)

It's so sad that I live in an area where 1/10 only listen to rock music. What about the 9? Well they listen to their so-called genre called "grime" which is basically rapping with tins and cans on the background. Not just that, they call real music "gay"! Nice _init_?

Oh, some of the British bands that come to mind are Muse, Franz Ferdinand, Queen, Blur, Radiohead and the Dire Straits. Fantastic band! And I agree about the Arctic Monkeys. Good music indeed. Now all I hear is N-Dubz and all those rubbish... >_>


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't forget the whole Dubstep genre which was created in England.



			
				R2DJ said:
			
		

> Well they listen to their so-called genre called "grime" which is basically rapping with tins and cans on the background. Not just that, they call real music "gay"! Nice _init_?


"Real music", ey? Look who's the music nazi now...
Who the hell would say anything different if you gave them this shitty attitude?


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Summarises what I was going to say (in reply to R2DJ).


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Don't forget the whole Dubstep genre which was created in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is that those people basically listen to rap music and only rap music. You listen to rock? They will automatically call you an 'emo'/'goth' even if you're not. Also, I know people like them and they can't tell the difference between the guitar and bass.


----------



## madtamski (Dec 5, 2009)

Pink Floyd, oh and Queen, ...that's all I have to say on the matter.

Smashing.


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 5, 2009)

Why has no one mentioned the Kinks, or Madness for that matter? There are also a shitload of Ska and Ska-Punk bands that are brilliant, but never see the light of day because of the sheer ammount of mass produced shit that's played on the radio.

EDIT: Another band I just remembered, that is criminal to forget. Cream anyone? As a matter of fact, what about Eric Clapton?


----------



## Domination (Dec 5, 2009)

Shinryuji said:
			
		

> Why has no one mentioned the Kinks, or Madness for that matter? There are also a shitload of Ska and Ska-Punk bands that are brilliant, but never see the light of day because of the sheer ammount of mass produced shit that's played on the radio.
> 
> EDIT: Another band I just remembered, that is criminal to forget. Cream anyone? As a matter of fact, what about Eric Clapton?



Ah, The Kinks are great, especially love "You Really Got Me", an amazing track that has heavy metal elements well before Sabbath came out, loud riff and heavy drums. 

Clapton? Well I don't really like Clapton but he has done some great work.

I think some of the greatest guitarists, after Jimi Hendrix, are from UK. The 3 Yardbirds guitarists, Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page. All 3 of them have done great stuff. And I love Page and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 10, 2010)

*So anybody here think the Great Britain produce some of the best musicians?*








?I don't think, I know, they're the best musicians.

*I mean the fellows have some of the greatest classics rock acts of all time like Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, The Who and The Rolling Stones. Just to name a few. * 








?And *beatles*, *pink floyd*, queen, elo, elp.

*The dudes also created Heavy Metal, and popularized it with bands like Judas Priest and the NWOBHM.
Other than that, they also produce great Punk music. Sex Pistols or The Clash, anyone? *








?I am more for the psychedelic/progressive rock. I think the hardest I listen to would be Led Zeppelin, beyond that I don't find it enjoybale. Clash is good though.

*So anybody here think British men are sexay?*








?I am not gay, so therefore I do not think british men are "sexay."


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 10, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> Snip ....
> *So anybody here think British men are sexay?*
> 
> 
> ...



But if you were you would obviously choose a British Man because we are the greatest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love British Music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think mainly because it normally different and original


----------



## Jothri (Feb 10, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Jothri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the british are the greatest, saying you should be gay for them is weird...


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 10, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It even weirder for me seeing as I'm British


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2010)

Dommy didn't say he would be gay for them.  He could already be gay or he could not, who are we to judge?


----------



## Jothri (Feb 10, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Dommy didn't say he would be gay for them.  He could already be gay or he could not, who are we to judge?



I judge every book by its cover, jk, just the summary on the back.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 10, 2010)

Also, some people are stupid. They either have no good taste for music, or just take top 10 articles and try to be cool by changing it to worst.
Look at this load of bull


----------



## apb407 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mabye for rock yes Britain is or better yet was better but i feel like its shifted more now mabye i'm mistaken but there really havent been too many mainstream or newer British bands. Other then Muse which is becoming more popular lately


----------



## Domination (Feb 13, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Dommy didn't say he would be gay for them.  He could already be gay or he could not, who are we to judge?
> 
> Well, who knows...
> 
> ...



I love Muse! And I do think that they still have some good mainstream/Alternative Rock bands.... Coldplay, Muse, Radiohead, Blur, Placebo, just to name a few. Can't say they are good cos I have only listened to some of them, but at least they are the popular ones out there.

But yeah, Britain is still greatest for old school rock, and not so much for the mainstream stuff nowadays.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

apb407 said:
			
		

> Mabye for rock yes Britain is or better yet was better but i feel like its shifted more now mabye i'm mistaken but there really havent been too many mainstream or newer British bands. Other then Muse which is becoming more popular lately


Even then Muse are from the late 90's.

Biffy Clyro are fairly big by today's standards in rock and they do sell records well and chart with each release.  Even then their first record came out in 2001.

Arctic Monkeys were looking like the "big thing" but ruined it with their last album.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Best British bands:
-Muse
-Iron Maiden
-Klaxons
-Bloc Party
-Pink Floyd
-Sex Pistols
-...

British music > American (and any other country's) music


----------



## BionicC (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Best British bands:
> -Muse
> -Iron Maiden
> -Klaxons
> ...



Dude, you're from Belgium; you guys have got SOULWAX.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I don't like them. Some songs are good, but most of them are just generic overused crap IMHO.


----------

